# Blue



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I thought that a few of you might like this photo of one of the great Slingshot shooters. RIP Blue!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I sure appreciate it. One of the greatest of all time.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

One great guy and a great friend. God Bless


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Just me, or is the officer "takin Care of buisness"? Thanks for sharing Tex. I'd love to have one of those long Tom's.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Just me, or is the officer "takin Care of buisness"? Thanks for sharing Tex. I'd love to have one of those long Tom's.


Oh he definitely looks like he's Bakin' Carrot Biscuits!


----------

